# Arizona Ash, Hardness?



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

On the Scale where is Arizona Ash at when it comes to hardness of the hard woods? I have an opportunity to get my hands on some of this.

Thanks
Blackie


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I didn't find Arizona Ash on my I.D.Wood app, but White Ash (which has a number of different names - none of them Arizona Ash) has a Janka Hardness of 1320. For comparison this is between Red Oak (1290) and White Oak (1360). So, it's probably in the same neighborhood.

I take that back … I see it is classified as a softwood, consequently, it probably isn't all that hard. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-arizona-ash.htm


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A little confusing *"Arizona ash, or Fraxinus velutina, is a softwood, deciduous tree "* Softwood or hardwood is defined by whether it's deciduous or not. Deciduous trees being hardwoods and all the rest are soft woods. Oddly enough even balsa wood is classified as a hardwood. So it's classification my not have anything to do with it's specific gravity or Janka hardness.
Confusing isn't it?


----------

